# amplificador portatil para notebook



## santiago (Feb 8, 2008)

hola nesesito armar un amplificador portatil para mi notebook, tenia pensado usar como fuente de energia una bateria de moto y estaba pensando en un amplificadorf estereo con tda2003 si saben de otro amplificador le agradeceria su ayuda


salu2


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 8, 2008)

Mirate este post por si es lo que quieres https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19596.html


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 11, 2008)

Es posible crear un amplificador parasito ?, para conectarlo con el puerto db9?


----------



## santiago (Abr 22, 2008)

ya arme uno con un amplificador de este foro (amplificador para ipod)
lo alimento desde el usb y hago andar los de la compu y el amplificadorf aparte
salu2


----------

